# Taking a stray dog to the humane society today... I feel so guilty



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. My husband found a puppy on the side of the road yesterday. He is probably only 4-6 weeks old and very malnourished. He is also obviously wormy. He is so precious. He was freezing and starving. My husband couldn't just leave him in the middle of the road, so he brought him home. We already have 2 dogs and we just cannot afford another dog at this point. We've been feeding him and keeping him warm. He has really perked up since last night. 

I feel so guilty taking him to a shelter. I feel like I should take care of him, give him love, and make sure he gets the nourishment he needs. I am changing jobs next week to a 3rd shift position. I've never worked 3rd shift before and it will be a big adjustment for me. I just cannot afford to throw a new puppy into my life right now. Oh I just feel so guilty..... 

Here is a picture. He is probably only 1 lb. I have no idea what he is mixed with.


----------



## ErisAlpine (Nov 13, 2009)

Do not feel guilty. You are doing this puppy the favor of his life. If you cannot keep him yourself that is completely understandable and you are not at fault for that. The simple fact that you and your husband took him in when he was at the lowest point in his life, speaks a lot about how compassionate you are because he absolutely would not survive on his own out in the elements, especially given his age and current health. Im sure once he is healthy and at the right age, the shelter will find him a wonderful home. Very beautiful pup.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

Puppies ar easy to find new homes for... Plus they'll have better resources on maken sure he gets into good health again.

What a cute little guy.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 26, 2010)

How can you feel guilty? You and your hubby have saved that puppy's life. You've now given him to specialists who will give him 24 hour nursing and deal with all his medical issues and find a very good home for him.

He wouldn't have all that to look forward to without you both. Well done!


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I just feel guilty because deep down I want to keep him but I know I can't. And because he is so cute.


----------



## Bossy Bama (Jan 8, 2010)

Please do not feel guilty. I agree with all the other posters. You & your DH saved this little guy when he needed it most. 

I think you are very wise to realize your limitations and stick to them instead of keeping him just because your heart wants him. Its easy to love an animal just because, but we all know it takes money too to raise them and care for them properly. Pets are not free after all.

He's adorable and hopefully will find a great home quickly. Hugs to you!


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Puppies do place fast at shelters but the only downside is they may not always take the best medical care of them. I would be worried he would catch something at the shelter like parvo. Several of the shelters I know of in NE Ohio NEVER take care of sick or injured dogs. Wish I were closer... I'd take the lil booger. See if you can find a private rescue group to take him unless y'all got a really good shelter in your area.


----------



## misty073 (Mar 31, 2009)

Being that he is malnurished and wormy can you not take him to the vets and leave him there? When my cat was sick and we were at a point where we didnt think we could afford it the vet said we could sign the cat over to them and they would get him healthy again and turn him over to the spca to be adopted. (we were able to pay the large bill). Our old vet had a kitten turned in to them and they got it healthy and were adopting it out themselves.


----------



## cheysmom (Feb 16, 2010)

Please don't feel bad for taken the puppy to the shelter u and your hubby did the right thing by taken him in and feeding him and keeping him warm and although.you are probably attached to the little guy cause he is so cute it will be the best thing for the little guy to go to the shelter they can have a vet look at him.and get the meds that he is gonna need to grow and get better and as cute as he is he will have a home very quickly cause puppies dog go.Faster then the older dogs in the shelter and they will make sure he is nice and healthy before they adopt him out to anyone


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

I just dropped him off. He pooped in my car and it had worms in it. Luckily he was in a cardboard box and not on my seat. The lady said they usually get puppies adopted out fairly easily but if he isn't adopted he'd be put to sleep. I almost took him back when she said this. She said his nose felt warm... prob just an upper respiratory issue but he might be sicker.. You could see all of his bones. My heart aches. I cried all the way home. 

I hope they can get him healthy and find him a home. They post a lot of their dogs on pet finder so I'm going to look out for him. 

I gave them a $50 donation as well. Probably doesn't amount to much in the long run but I hope it will help.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Dog_Shrink said:


> Puppies do place fast at shelters but the only downside is they may not always take the best medical care of them. I would be worried he would catch something at the shelter like parvo. Several of the shelters I know of in NE Ohio NEVER take care of sick or injured dogs.


All of that is true. I've worked for the SPCA and a county shelter. Puppies have a real chance of getting parvo. It's true also that sick and injured dogs are often put right to sleep. I've even seen dogs with kennel cough get put to sleep, which was heartbreaking because it's such a treatable condition.

A lot of times people would drop off stray puppies and kittens, thinking they were doing a good thing for them, but they would be put right to sleep.

Are you sure that you can't keep the puppy until it's 8 weeks old and find him a home yourself? Your vet may be willing to discount services and let you pay over time. A small adoption fee would also let you recoup some of the costs.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

too late.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

You can probably go back and get him. I think he's too young and sick to be at a shelter and make it.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

There was a big sign that said "We will not return any dog to the owner that dropped him off. Think about it now, not later."


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

LoveMyBirdDog said:


> There was a big sign that said "We will not return any dog to the owner that dropped him off. Think about it now, not later."


Oh, that's a shame.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I just called my husband to try to get him to go back and get the dog. My husband said no and reminded me of all the reasons why we can't have another dog right now. He is right. I just hope they take care of the little guy.


----------



## Katzyn (Mar 22, 2007)

It probably depends on the shelter, but I think you did the right thing, for EVERYONE involved. Not only did you not have to money to give the little guy every thing he needed to get healthy, you could have been exposing your current dogs to disease and parasites, which would have made things just that more difficult.

I took a similarly-aged kitten to the shelter for the same reason you did - I had cats of my own, and this tiny one was obviously ill and contaigous. They got her fixed up, and got her adopted out real quick and easy, so I wouldn't worry too much about the little guy. I bet he'll be fine, and he'll get a nice home soon.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I think you did the right thing. Once he's healthy, he'll find a home quickly -- he's a cute little guy.

Also, worst-case scenario is that he gets put down, and that is still a better fate than what could have happened had you just left him -- he could have been hit by a car or attacked by a wild animal or loose dog (or a bad person), starved to death or just succumbed to the elements. At least this way, even if he does get put down, someone was kind to him beforehand.

And like the others said, chances are the shelter will fix him up and find him a good family anyway. Let us know if you see him on Petfinder in the next while... it'll be nice to see pics of him looking healthier!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

LoveMyBirdDog said:


> I just dropped him off. He pooped in my car and it had worms in it. Luckily he was in a cardboard box and not on my seat. The lady said they usually get puppies adopted out fairly easily but if he isn't adopted he'd be put to sleep. I almost took him back when she said this. She said his nose felt warm... prob just an upper respiratory issue but he might be sicker.. You could see all of his bones. My heart aches. I cried all the way home.
> 
> I hope they can get him healthy and find him a home. They post a lot of their dogs on pet finder so I'm going to look out for him.
> 
> I gave them a $50 donation as well. Probably doesn't amount to much in the long run but I hope it will help.


(((Hug))) Don't feel guilty. You can't save them all, and you did more than a lot of people would do by taking him in and getting him feeling better than he was. Puppies move fast, and he's a cute little thing, so hopefully he'll find a great home. I'm sure they appreciate the donation; every little bit helps! I've never had a problem finding stray dogs, but stray kittens were another story. On a few occasions I've taken kittens to a humane society in the next town (they do a really good job; and the kill rate is low). It almost killed me to take them there, even with a great prognosis. I know how you feel, and it's not good, but take heart in the fact you didn't toss him out of your car or "get rid of him".


----------



## didee (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you for helping this dog. Please don't feel guilty. I volunteer at a major shelter. They assess each situation carefully based on the individual circumstances. You did the right thing, bless your heart.

And you should know that $50 for a donation is a very big deal and goes a long way. 

You went over and above...give yourself a pat on the back...


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Discretion is often the better part of valor. You cannot afford another dog. You cannot save them all. 

He is safe, will be fed, will be as cared for as he can be under the circumstances. 

I have 5.5 cats.. and the 0.5 cat is a kitten. I cannot possibly take in another cat. I cannot possibly give adequate attention to any more cats. With the dog and the cats it now takes me 2.5 hours in the evening to care for, feed, walk, groom and train 1 dog and 5.5 cats. MANY evenings it takes longer. And there is the 45 minutes in the morning. And that is the basics. That does not include the extra stuff.. the playing and attention and "lap time" and petting and all the rest. 

I have had dogs offered to me.. Some have been GOOD GSD's.. and many for FREE.. and I say no because I cannot do more AND title my current dog on my current schedule. 

You did the right thing, hard as it was to do. Been there, done that, have the scars and the cup of tears to prove it.


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

The little puppy we saved is now up for adoption at the local humane society. Please help spread the word!!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15826661


----------



## kimkats000 (Nov 3, 2009)

Look how good he looks! I love the name they gave him! You did a good thing!

Kim


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, see, he's fine! He looks much healthier now and he's going to find a home. I like the name Rider, too.


----------



## SmokeMonsterMommy (Feb 18, 2010)

Awww, see! It says he's been adopted! 

And he's a beagle/bluetick mix, which is what I think my puppy is! I wish they could be friends.


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

He's adopted  

Love the name Rider too.


----------



## HayleyMarie (Dec 22, 2008)

YAY!! he has been adopted, that is great news and you should feel great for what you did. Good Job and I have to agree that I love the name Rider as well.. Its a gooder!


----------



## LoveMyBirdDog (Apr 3, 2009)

Well that didn't take long!!!!!!!! Sooo happy! Thank you for the support.


----------



## SpiritSong (May 24, 2008)

Congrats on your successful save! I am so glad your little rescue puppy was adopted so you won't have to worry anymore.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Looky what you did for that lil fella. You should be proud of yourself!


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

*BIG HUGS* As the mommy to a very scruffy shelter drop off, thank you from the bottom of my heart for helping this little guy find a forever home.


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

thats great that he is adopted 
with working at a shelter i to want to save them all then i have to take a step back and realise i cannot one good thing we have a good adoption rate 
jamie


----------

